# Sexy Transformer-Star Rosie: "Ich war hässlich"



## Stefan102 (26 Nov. 2011)

​
Über Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (24) kann man so einiges sagen, aber sicherlich nicht, dass sie hässlich ist. Das Victoria's Secret-Model wurde dieses Jahr von diversen Männermagazinen zur heißesten Frau gewählt und schnappte dank ihres Sexappeals sogar der schönen Megan Fox (25) ihre Rolle in Tranformers 3 weg. Doch angeblich war der Männertraum früher eher ein Mauerblümchen als ein Model.

In einem Interview mit dem amerikanischen Magazin Harper's Bazaar verrät sie: „Mit 15 sah ich aus wie 'Ugly Betty'.“ Damit vergleicht sich die Schönheit tatsächlich mit dem Pendant zur deutschen Serienfigur „Lisa Plenzke“ aus Verliebt in Berlin. „Ich trug Jogginghosen, Zöpfe und Tonnen von Make-up, hatte schlecht gezupfte Augenbrauen und eine Zahnspange“, erinnert sich der Star.

Mit ihrer Verwandlung vom hässlichen Entlein zum schönen Schwan macht sie allen Teenagern Mut, die sich über ihre Zahnspange und ärgern. 

(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Chamser81 (28 Nov. 2011)

Das ist sie in meinen Augen immer noch!


----------



## FatChris (28 Nov. 2011)

In meine auch!


----------



## Barricade (29 Nov. 2011)

Da gebe ich euch auch recht.


----------



## beachkini (30 Nov. 2011)

wurde von ihren mitschülern früher auch gemobbt und mit 'tit lips' (titten-lippe) angesprochen, weil sie einen relativ kleinen busen hat, aber eben recht volle lippen. heute is es ihr 'markenzeichen'  und sie wird einige neider haben. so kanns kommen.. 

und wenn ich noch einmal rosie im zusammenhang mit dem wort hässlich lese, dann gibts haue :angry:


----------



## Stefan102 (30 Nov. 2011)

beachkini schrieb:


> und wenn ich noch einmal rosie im zusammenhang mit dem wort hässlich lese, dann gibts haue :angry:


Sorry, das Wort "hässlich" ließ sich in dem Artikel nicht vermeiden


----------

